# Galoob Micro Machines on Tomy track



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I've read that the Galoob Micro Machines cars will run on Tomy track once the pick-up have been widened to make contact with the Tomy rails. Anyone have any experience with this? Any proven modifications to the existing pick-ups or a replacement pickup or maybe a modified pickup from an another brand??


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

You may want to solder a small extension to the sides of your pickup shoes.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

dlw said:


> You may want to solder a small extension to the sides of your pickup shoes.


That's my first thought too. I'm hoping someone has a more elegant solution, but I'm not holding my breath 

I'm also wondering how they run on Tomy track. I have enough of the proper track to run them setup on the floor. They do real good on 12v. My 8 year-old daughter is the master of the corkscrew. The wheels just barely straddle the rails on the Tomy track and I think that is going to require use of the rear guide pin.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Started fooling with this last night after a double Scotch or two. Much harder than I imagined. The extensions are cut from worn-out 440-X2 pickup shoes and soldered on the existing pickups. The "camber" is needed to keep the inside edges of the shoes from dragging the track. Too much and the shoes bind on the hangars. Too little and inside edges grab the track joints. Even bent, I needed to grind and smooth the front edge of the extensions near the inside edges. The fronts are curled up gently too. It runs ok when everything is tuned, but I can still hear the shoes dragging the track even when they clear the joints. It also loses nearly of the mangnetic traction force because the lower magnet sits between the Tomy rails. It kinda runs like a brand new JL ThunderJet 500 car runs outta the box. It runs over the track smoother backwards, but the drive wheels hop like mad when in front wheel drive. These will not fit the chassis with the front wheels in the long wheelbase position. I didn't know these had two wheel bases before last night. Overall a bit of a disappointment. I'm all ears for any suggestions that would help with the geometry of a pickup shoe that would reach the rails.


----------

